# people who see my thread on crypto my bearded dragon boss has been put to sleep R.I.P



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

people whos seen my thread on crypto my bearded dragon boss has been put to sleep at 5.30pm 3-6-08 R.I.P BOSS M8. his tail was a bit grey as he would of been shedding.










he was berryed and on his box i put BOSS R.I.P and theres a plant on top in a pot for the moment. i will get some desert looking plants like a cactus or a pot with lizards on to put a plant in or might make something saying R.I.P BOSS. its very upsetting wish it never had to be like this

R.I.P BOSS MATE


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Really sorry that he had to be put down but with Crypto I guess it was the best thing for him.
RIP big dude.


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Brat said:


> Really sorry that he had to be put down but with Crypto I guess it was the best thing for him.
> RIP big dude.


yeah was the best thing to do but was the hardest thing to do im still in shock and really upset but was for the best R.I.P BOSS MATE


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

It hurts like hell but its sadly the price we pay for being graced with the presence of our animals for however long we are lucky enough to share their lives. Any good owner who loves their pet does whats right for them, even if it sucks for us. 

We may not be able to see or touch them, but they're always with us.


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Poor boss R.I.P little fella. like i said in pms though mate you did the right thing least he will not suffer now.


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Vase said:


> It hurts like hell but its sadly the price we pay for being graced with the presence of our animals for however long we are lucky enough to share their lives. Any good owner who loves their pet does whats right for them, even if it sucks for us.
> 
> We may not be able to see or touch them, but they're always with us.


very true thanks:notworthy:


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Finch said:


> Poor boss R.I.P little fella. like i said in pms though mate you did the right thing least he will not suffer now.


thanks m8 you have been helpfull:notworthy:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Iliria said:


> r.i.p


thanks


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

thats so sad.. but yeah you did the right thing.. its exactly what i would have done too xxxx


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

sparkle said:


> thats so sad.. but yeah you did the right thing.. its exactly what i would have done too xxxx


thanks


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

R.I.P boss! so sorry for your loss! Hope your ok!


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

sarahjames said:


> R.I.P boss! so sorry for your loss! Hope your ok!


 
thanks


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. 
R.I.P. 
eace:


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

FelixMarmite said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss.
> R.I.P.
> eace:


 
thanks


----------

